# Installing Headset & Fork on 481SL



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

I have a little problem assembling my headset & fork on my new 481SL..

Especially the "Fork cone ring" is the problem. It says in the manual: 



> Fit the cone on to the head of the fork and push right down using an appropriate tool


(See attached Picture) 


1) What tool is it ?

2) When I just put the "Fork Cone Ring" onto the fork, and then assembles the headset, it leaves a major gap between fork and frame. What am I missing here??

Tia

Christian


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Christian, If you have the new 2005 fork, it doesn't need a ring. I thought LOOK integrated a carbon bearing race into the new SL fork. Double check with LOOK but I'm sure that's why....

From Velo news...

http://www.velonews.com/tech/report/articles/6214.0.html

"This 295-gram fork also is the first production fork that does not require installation of a lower headset crown race. Using a sealed-bearing system, the lower headset bearing will rest directly on the 45-degree molded carbon fork crown. "


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks Dave Hickey,

You're the man!

I think you're right, especially because the fork manual never mentions the "Fork Cone". But I'll check with LOOK and reply back to the forum.

Thanks


Christian


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If you have a 481SL, and it came with the HSC4SL then you do need the lower race. It is a split race, and presses on by hand.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks Spookyload, but it's the HSC5SL, and it appears that David Hickey's right. It doesn't need the ring, if you consult the fork manual, which is specified to be for the HSC5SL.

But hopefully look will tell me soon. (Just to be sure)


----------



## Mads Koch (Aug 3, 2004)

Hep Christian!

What is the weight of the HSC5 fork? My HSC4SL weights 351 grams uncut!


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

*Weight of the HSC5SL*

Hey Mads,

I don't know the exact weight, but LOOK calims it to be around 295grams. I'll try to find a way to weigh it today.

Check: http://www.velonews.com/tech/report/articles/6214.0.html for more info.

Now I just need my new KEO pedals (which should arrive today), and I'm all set.

so Mads, maybe I can go riding with you guys on sunday? Let me know if it's possible.

Cheers Christian


----------



## Mads Koch (Aug 3, 2004)

Hep Christian!

contact me on: mko[at]frederiksvaerk.dk and we'll work something out! Where are you from and are you thinking about riding with team ccc?

I'm riding the danish championship in mtb-marathon on saturday so I think I'll just relax on sunday! IF you are from Copenhagen you are most welcome to join us on our training-ride thirsday! Any questions contact me! Hope to see you!

Mads


----------

